# Saturday



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

At work & the usual computer has crashed big time :lamo:

So I`m now using one that`s so slow Brian could beat it :sleepy: :taz:

Wearing these two at the moment...

*Elysee ("Dusseldorf Germany") Model 16319, Miyota cal.8215 21 Jewels.







*

*Elysee("Dusseldorf Germany")** Model** 16320, Miyota cal.8215 21 Jewels.*










*Swapping over to my `NDW` (Night Duty Watch) at approx 1AM.*

*Glycine Incursore, 3804.15 S-D, Unitas 6497 17 Jewels.*


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Later,

William


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

The usual:










Mark


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Simple things amuse me lately


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Just changed to the Chrono Avenger


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

Starting with this










Then this










Then this


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I like that 43


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Timetraveller said:


>


:taz: :cry2:


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

RLT9 just back from it's creator after a bit of TLC:










Cheers


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Just going to work so this


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

dapper said:


> RLT9 just back from it's creator after a bit of TLC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :taz: :wallbash: :thumbup:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Woken by the cat again -





 <_<

Going with the PRS-20 this morning


----------



## norfolkngood (Oct 11, 2008)

Navitimer 806 today


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

Sparky said:


> The usual:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Classic!


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Omega 'Railmaster' XXL


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Toshi said:


> Woken by the cat again -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That vid's hilarious


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Until the arrival of the Seik,which according to DHL is in Manchester    I'll be wearing this.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

Wearing my beloved Steinhart NavB today:










all the best

Jan


----------



## sjb (Dec 20, 2006)

Going Russian this morning:


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Crosswind LE today


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

This one for an hour or so until I do an oil change on the bike...










Above pic courtesy of previous owner.... Than after I've showered and changed I'll stick with the blue theme and change into this one:










SMP badly in need of a new bezel insert. I doubt that it'll be cheap.....

Rob


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Starting of Saturday with this simple Seiko


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

JHM said:


> Wearing my beloved Steinhart NavB today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice Jan.


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

A bit of green today...


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Alpha for me today on a Hirsch Liberty.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Kirovskie.



Regards,

Russ


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Hello 

Wearing the Premier today


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

The OM on now but will be swapping over...










to one of these?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

First change for the day, and as I don't need a date on my watch as it's clearly Saturday, going with this again


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Carib GMT for a very short time today.

Alasdair


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Strangely this has been on my writs all week, need a better picture still though










Out later on so think i will change over to this


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Going with this to start while we do a few last bits, including the dreaded present wrapping!!!


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Speedy for me










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Anonimo Polluce SS/Au for me...


----------



## peterhill (Apr 5, 2007)

This one today got to keep the kinetics charged up










Pete


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I have to go out for a meal with some more of my family later 

So i'll be wearing this one to cheer myself up


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

:huh: ? Posted a pic then it suddenly went off.......Will try again


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Japy Chrohograph


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## sean666 (Oct 1, 2008)

Another modded seiko for me today


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Bill B said:


> Japy Chrohograph


That is cool....


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Wore this to go Xmas shopping with the 710 this morning.


----------



## break-3 (Oct 2, 2008)

Relaxing with the Enzo today. Relaxing in that it prevents me being able to lift my left arm.


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

mutley said:


> Speedy for me


Can I ask what kind of Speedy is that please? Looks very nice.

This again for me, this Saturday.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

sean666 said:


> Another modded seiko for me today


cool! like that a lot


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Russ said:


>


that sammy is looking pretty good......

been wearing this today......been up since 1.30am and in work till 2pm! so something simple and easy to read even when its covered in sh!t


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Plse, don't blame me, I really need this one today (for the count down). :lol:

Bertrand

*Swatch Net Surfer from 1999, a collector...*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

Saturday is Bathys day!










Paul


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

> been up since 1.30am and in work till 2pm


Bloody part timer. h34r:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> > been up since 1.30am and in work till 2pm
> 
> 
> Bloody part timer. h34r:
> ...


 :lol: and this is from a postman hat can only manage 2 MPH :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

this came in the post this morning, new pins and strap and am very happy with it.


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

a vintage LANCO Barracuda on a leather-NATO for me......


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Been wearing this one all day so far, but I can feel a change coming on:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Andy Tims said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > Speedy for me
> ...


Hi Andy

It's a "Moon to Mars" limited/special edition, although not exactly sure how limited, with an Omega Calibre 1861 co-axial movement (whatever that is :dntknw With the 3 sub dials representing the Earth, Moon & Mars.

I think they came out about 3 years ago & I understand they weren't very popular at the time which meant Goldsmiths were selling them @ 25% off. 

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

This arrived while I slept this morning from `8.32` it`s a real cracker, thanks Richard :thumbup:

*Tudor Oyster Prince 34 ,ref:7909, cal. 390 17 jewels(?) circa early 1960s (?)*



Well that`s me sorted for the Sunday Oldie Thread tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> This arrived while I slept this morning from `8.32` it`s a real cracker, thanks Richard :thumbup:
> 
> *Tudor Oyster Prince 34 ,ref:7909, cal. 390 17 jewels(?) circa early 1960s (?)*
> 
> ...


You done well there Mach


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Timetraveller said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > This arrived while I slept this morning from `8.32` it`s a real cracker, thanks Richard :thumbup:
> ...


Thanks, I am rather chuffed with it 










It came on a new Hirch strap Richard had bought (I`m returning it on Monday, he didn`t know I was a veggie  ) but I swapped it for this green canvas, I`ll see if I can find something else but it does seem to go well :thumbsup:


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Toshi said:


> Woken by the cat again -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


watch-8/10

Link-10/10


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Having a hard time getting this one off the wrist


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > > been up since 1.30am and in work till 2pm
> ...


And that's downhill with a following wind. :lol:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Still working on getting good closeups with the new Nikon.. first impressions are that the image is much sharper than the Panasonic; very Nikon.. lots of contrast and colour. Too much colour in macro mode. And I really, really miss the image stabilisation of the Panasonic, you lose one or two speeds handheld. Back to 1/focal length as a minimum... just like proper cameras.

Outdoors is another matter - the Nikon is amazing!

Anyway, I'm still getting this into working order, before customising it...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Swapped over to this for the rest of the evening


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Cry Mac, cry


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Ben wearing this old thing all day



















Cheers,

Gary


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Absolutely love that Seamaster, Gary. 

Strapped this on for a couple hours in the morning for a test drive...










...but then swapped over to this...


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

SharkBike said:


> Absolutely love that Seamaster, Gary.


Thanks SB , a booty shot just for you.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Cry Mac, cry


 :crybaby:

Hang on, I know where you live :assassin: :wink2:


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > Cry Mac, cry
> ...


Looking for a second as a beater Mach


----------

